# Iron and Clay peas 7, 14 ,20, 29 , eaten down update



## Milkman (Aug 2, 2012)

This is a stand of iron and clay peas put in 7 days ago. It was just barely dry enough to plant when I sowed them. They have also already had 2 good rains since planting.  I killed everything with glyphosphate in June. Then plowed it twice with a cutaway harrow. I used an antique section harrow to drag the seed in.  The plot was tested and lime and fertilizer applied per UGA recomendations.

I went around the plot today with a product called "Repels All" to see if I can keep the critters out of it for a few days. I have had good success with this product on flower beds, first time trying it on peas.

I plan to drive through whatever peas are still standing in late September and broadcast wheat for volunteer germination.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice


----------



## win280 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good looking food plot Milkman. Hopefully the deer will not find them for a few more weeks and you can hunt over it during bow season.Milorganite also helps keep them at bay.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 2, 2012)

win280 said:


> Good looking food plot Milkman. Hopefully the deer will not find them for a few more weeks and you can hunt over it during bow season.Milorganite also helps keep them at bay.



Thanks,
Yes, I have used milorganite with success before too.  

The reason I wanted to try the Repels All is to see how it works.  We had a flower bed at one of the buildings my employer owns that neither milorganite or the little stickup thingys would keep the deer away from that flower bed.  The Repels All works on that flower bed.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 3, 2012)

Good looking plot. Hope it gets up high enough before the critters find it.


----------



## drawedback (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks good, if the repels all don't work, I use a product called miller's hot sauce deer repellant, it works wonders.


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 5, 2012)

Not growing like your velvetleaf, but looks great!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 6, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Not growing like your velvetleaf, but looks great!



Thanks,

The worst problem I am having so far with that plot is from a couple of rabbits who love peas.

This plot, and the one infested with the velvet leaf are about 30 miles apart.  I am going to be sure to wash off my equipment when traveling between that plot with the velvet leaf and anywhere else in hopes of not carrying seed from there.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks great!!!


----------



## REDFOXJR (Aug 6, 2012)

How do you use the milogranite? plant first then spread it, how much do you put out, sorry, im still learning with the food plot business, and where do i find the millers hot sauce?


----------



## Milkman (Aug 6, 2012)

REDFOXJR said:


> How do you use the milogranite? plant first then spread it, how much do you put out, sorry, im still learning with the food plot business, and where do i find the millers hot sauce?



Yes, spread it around the edges and places that are planted to keep the deer away. Just kind of sprinkle or spread it so the odor is there. It will have to be repeated as the odor subsides due to rain or time.

Cant say about the sauce.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 7, 2012)

See the attachment which is a pic at 14 days after planting. The deer are starting to hit them I have probably lost about 5% to them nipping the plants down to the stem.  I have run out of the Repels All but have some milorganite that Im gonna put on it tomorrow.

The plants are starting to put on muliple branchs which will allow them to survive browsing.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2012)

Lookin' good Milkman!


----------



## droptine06 (Aug 8, 2012)

Man, that's really good. Once they get on em though...like magic they will vanish. Will be a good opening day of bow spot!


----------



## WELLS8230 (Aug 8, 2012)

wow,where you at?


----------



## Milkman (Aug 8, 2012)

WELLS8230 said:


> wow,where you at?



This plot is in western Oconee County Ga.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Aug 8, 2012)

keep us posted, I dont think its goin to make it till opening day though.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 9, 2012)

REDFOXJR said:


> keep us posted, I dont think its goin to make it till opening day though.



Will do, I hope I remember to take a pic every 7 days to monitor the progress of the peas and browse of the deer. This is in a location with a very good deer population. It is common to see 15-20 deer at a time in fields around this location. I am gonna put my plot watcher on this spot in a few more days.

I plan to drive or walk through it during bow season and overseed it with wheat. The wheat will germinate without being covered and will be there when the deer or frost kill the peas.  I have done that many times and it works well for having food to attract the deer all season.


----------



## Okie Hog (Aug 12, 2012)

Thats a nice patch of peas.  After the next rain i'll plant a couple plots of oats and iron clay peas together.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is the pic from just shy of 3 weeks..........20 days after planting.  They arent hammering it too bad yet, but you can see some browing in this picture
I am gonna put the milorganite out one more time.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 13, 2012)

That is an excellent looking stand of peas!!!


----------



## dawg (Aug 13, 2012)

wow!

awesome


----------



## Milkman (Aug 13, 2012)

Jim Boyd said:


> That is an excellent looking stand of peas!!!



Thanks Jim..... I had this spot pretty clean and free of most weeds and such for a while now. I had some wheat and millet on it most recently.......... I wish I could say that about the spot that was taken over by that velvet leaf


----------



## mbrowland (Aug 13, 2012)

Very nice.   I bet you can't do that again - but at my place. 

How big was the plot and what brand of IC did you use?


----------



## Milkman (Aug 13, 2012)

mbrowland said:


> Very nice.   I bet you can't do that again - but at my place.
> 
> How big was the plot and what brand of IC did you use?



That plot is probably a little under 1/2 acre. I dont really remember what brand the seed was. It is what Athens Seed Company sells.  This is my "pet plot" I can stop by and check on it every day if I want to. My other plots are 30-50 miles away and only get scattered attention with the price of gas these days


----------



## mbrowland (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info - I used the Athens seed spring/ summer mix and had some of the best plots to date.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 14, 2012)

i dont think at that stage the deer will wipe out that stand. best looking half acre of peas i have seen. most plots that small get wiped out when the 2nd or third leaf sprouts. good job!!


----------



## Gulfin (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 14, 2012)

What are you putting on them to keep the deer out?

Looks really good. I planted a small patch at the house to bow hunt over last Sunday. Going to put milorganite on it tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 14, 2012)

Core Lokt said:


> What are you putting on them to keep the deer out?
> 
> Looks really good. I planted a small patch at the house to bow hunt over last Sunday. Going to put milorganite on it tomorrow.



I started out with a product called " Repels All"  I went around the plot a couple of different times with the 1/2 gallon jug of that stuff sprinkling it.  After it ran out I used milorganite around it one time last week. I think I will put the last 10 lbs or so I have around it today and let them have it after that.


----------



## mathews11 (Aug 14, 2012)

how did you plant it? grain drill? broadcast? looks great. if i knew how to upload pictures on here i would post my ICP that i planted last wed with a grain drill but thats a great lookin plot.


----------



## JW2 (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks good enough to eat!!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 14, 2012)

mathews11 said:


> how did you plant it? grain drill? broadcast? looks great. if i knew how to upload pictures on here i would post my ICP that i planted last wed with a grain drill but thats a great lookin plot.



I cleaned that spot up with a couple of glyphosphate sprayings in June. Harrowed it twice within the week I planted it. Sowed the peas with a pto spreader, and covered the seed with an old timey section harrow.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 14, 2012)

Dang that is a nice plot!


----------



## mathews11 (Aug 14, 2012)

how many bags of peas did you plant?


----------



## Milkman (Aug 14, 2012)

mathews11 said:


> how many bags of peas did you plant?



About 45 pounds on that spot


----------



## Milkman (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is a pic of the peas at 29 days. This pic was on 8/22 the peas were planted on about 7/24.  I havent put any milorganite on since last week and the deer are starting to hammer it pretty good in places.  Notice  the second picture.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 23, 2012)

Man they are hammering them wander how long they will last and if they will resprout


----------



## Milkman (Aug 23, 2012)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Man they are hammering them wander how long they will last and if they will resprout



Plants that get bitten back to a bare stem usually wont survive.  If they only eat part of the leaves off a plant they will usually continue and grow more leaves.

I have a plot watcher on this spot and there are a few deer using this during daylight hours, but most of the browsing must be happening at night when the plot watcher is asleep.


----------



## ridgestalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Great looking plot there milkman.I am hopping to plant some peas this weekend at one place.Planted some last year an they wiped them out pretty good but left a few strips when i planted fall plots an they would put on a few leaves here an there after getting hammered.The peas were around waist high bout like yours.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 27, 2012)

We are going to do this in next year plant first week in August then replant first of October with wheat oats and rye Australian winter peas and chickory


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is what my late July planting peas are looking like on October 1st.  They  have been hitting the peas hard but there are lots still there.  I drove through about 2 weeks ago one day just before a hard rain and overseeded with wheat. The 3rd image shows how well the wheat is growing under the pea stalks that are still there.

My plot watcher has seen lots of deer using this in daylight hours.  I hope they continue to do so for a few more weeks.


----------



## chrismhaase (Oct 3, 2012)

So you just over seeded with wheat and didn't disk it in?  Is this something you routinely do?


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 3, 2012)

WOW!! Great thread!!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 4, 2012)

Good job!!!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 4, 2012)

chrismhaase said:


> So you just over seeded with wheat and didn't disk it in?  Is this something you routinely do?



Yes, just broadcast it into the peas. I have done this many times


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 5, 2012)

You know....you could hunt that plot right now.

Go get you a bow or a crossbow man!  Do some damage!


----------

